# Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?



## Schnürlwascher (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen #h

nun gibt es diesen Trolley ja doch schon einige Zeit und ich wollte mal wissen, was ihr damit für Erfahrungen sammeln konntet.
Hintergrund ist natürlich, dass ich eine Neuanschaffung plane und mir der "grobe" Look vom Transformer sehr zusagt.

Hier ist mal ein Beispiellink:

http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...-1/transportwagen/dam-mad-transformer-trolley

Ist er so stabil wie er aussieht?
Ist er sehr schwer im Vergleich zu anderen Trolleys?
Läuft er gut und lässt er sich leicht vorwärtsbewegen?

Auf den Bilderns sitzt die Achse mMn ziemlich weit vorne. Da ich leider schon üble Bandscheiben Probleme habe, ist es für mich wirklich wichtig, ob das Gewicht auf der Achse liegt oder ich den Großteil wieder selber heben müsste.#t

Vielen Dank für jegliche Erfahrungsberichte!
Euer Schnürlwascher #:


----------



## MB Carpfisher (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*

Ich habe den Daiwa Infinity Freeloader,der ist ziemlich Baugleich mit dem MAD Trolley. Meiner Meinung nach einer besten auf dem Markt #6
Durch den Klappmechanismus super einfach zu verstauen,und trotzdem extrem stabil!!! Muss zum Transport nur die Griffteile abmachen,und dann passt er perfekt in den Kombi 
Finde den Daiwa allerdings besser weil er 
a: nicht so einen extremen Stollenreifen hat
b: noch über eine integrierte Packtasche verfügt
c: die hinteren Stützbeine nicht so lang sind

Alles in allem ein Top Gerät für 119 € #6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*

Ich habe einen Transformer (zu verkaufen) und bleibe bei meinem 2012er B.Richi "Gigant" Trolley.
Beim Transformer stört mich das grobe Reifenprofil und das ich ihn nich so klein zerlegen kann wie den Gigant.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (16. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*

Danke für die Antworten #6

Vorgestern war ich mal beim FP und hab mich mal "live" nach Trolleys umgesehen.

Vorweg: Den D.A.M. Trolley hatten sie nicht da 

Nach "Begrabbeln" einiger Trolleys, habe mich dann für den "Strategy Freewalker Barrow" entschieden und gleich mitgenommen:

http://www.spro.nl/DE_DE/category/strategy/strategy-freewalker-carp-barrow.html

- Wirkt robust
- nicht zu schwer
- zusammenklappbar und ziemlich modular aufgebaut
- ordentlicher Reifen(kein Traktorlook )
- relativ mittig liegenden Achse 
- jede Menge Zubehör dabei :m

Bis jetzt hab ichs nicht bereut und keine negativen Punkte finden können.

Lediglich die Zeit zum Aufbauen bin ich nicht gewöhnt, aber lieber etwas länger brauchen als alles selber schleppen.

Danke nochmals,
Euer Schürlwascher #:

P.S.:
Mein Kumpel hat mich gestern natürlich total ausgelacht, als ich zur 30m  entfernten Angelstelle mit dem Trolley angekommen bin, aber ich wollte  es natürlich unbedingt mal testen


----------



## Schnürlwascher (16. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*

@MB Carpfisher: Sehe gerade, dass der Spro Barrow bis auf das Zubehör anscheinend baugleich mit dem Daiwa Infinity freeloader Wheel Barrow ist 
Bei mir im A6 avant muss ich jedoch auch das Rad abmontieren, damit er reinpasst


----------



## MB Carpfisher (16. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*

Ja,ist identisch bis auf die Seitentaschen  Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Gerät #6und in meinen Astra Kombi passt er sehr gut rein :q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*

Das System mit der langen Achse ist identisch mit dem Transformer. Dann hoffe ich mal für dich das die nicht genauso schnell die Grätsche macht wie die vom Transformer.

Nachdem die Achse bei diesem verbogen war und ich von DAM sinngemäß folgenden Satz geschrieben bekam:

_"... Der Trolley wurde von unseren Testern mit 40kg getestet und die Achse verbog sich nicht, sie haben ihren Trolley wohl zu schwer und falsch beladen. Schwere Sachen gehören nicht auf die Achse.."_

Bin ich, wie schon geschrieben, beim Trolley von B.Richi geblieben...


----------



## Schnürlwascher (17. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*

Hmm, klingt ja nicht gerade stabil. |uhoh:

_"[...]Schwere Sachen gehören nicht auf die Achse[...]"_
Super Aussage...Ja wohin denn dann? 

Ich werde mir das mal genauer anschauen und ausprobieren. Auf den ersten Blick war ich eigentlich überzeugt, dass der Trolley ordentlich was aushalten sollte. 

@MB Carpfisher: Wie packst du den Trolley ins Auto? Längs, quer oder schräg? Klappt das ohne umklappen der Sitzbank?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*

Nach deren Worten über den ganzen Trolley verteilt. Soll ich jetzt meine Ruckbox zerschneiden, oder was?


----------



## Affe (18. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*

Also ich hab auch den Giant Truck von B. Richi und in damit auch ziemlich zu frieden.

Nur die Halterung von den Rädern ist nicht die beste, das Vierkantrohr von der Radhalterung schlägt oben an den befestigungen zum Hauptteil aus. 
Ich habe aber auch wirklich ziemlich Gewicht drauf, mit Trolly sind es 80+ Kilo 
Sorry kann es nicht besser beschreiben.

Da es ausgeschlagen war hab ich B. Richi eine Mail geschrieben an einem *SONNTAG* ein paar Minuten später hatte ich schon eine Antwort MONTAG ging das Teil raus DIENSTAG war es da, das nenn ich Service


----------



## Deep Down (18. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*

Wie kann man bei so nem Ding die Achse verbiegen? Vielleicht das nächste mal besser ne Schubkarre benutzen, die für Überlasten ausgelegt ist!
Ist der b.richi das Teiul mit den zwei Rädern? Das ist doch im unwegsamen sprich unebenen Gelände auch großer Mist! Da schaukelt und kippelt die "Kiste" doch von einer Seite zur anderen!
Ich hab ebenfalls den Transformer und hab damit bisher alles ohne Probleme an den Teich gekarrt was man zum Karpfenangeln braucht oder eben auch nicht braucht!
Das einzige was stört ist in ner Kurvenfahrt das grobe Ratterprofil aber das bekommt man wirklich auch griffig durch Schlamm und Sand geschoben und klebt an Schrägen, da sich das Profil nicht zusetzt!


----------



## MB Carpfisher (18. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Hmm, klingt ja nicht gerade stabil. |uhoh:
> 
> _"[...]Schwere Sachen gehören nicht auf die Achse[...]"_
> Super Aussage...Ja wohin denn dann?
> ...


 

Ich klappe ihn zusammen,ziehe die Griffteile ab und lege ihn längs auf mein Tackle! Die Sitzbank muss ich immer umlegen,sonst passt meine Rutentasche nicht rein und außerdem hab ich dann richtig viel Platz im Kombi |supergri
Nehme ja auch immer meinen Hund mit,und die will ja auch halbwegs bequem sitzen!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*

@DeepDown: du kannst bei der Karre von B.Richi wahlweise ein oder zwei Räder montieren.
Und wenn du einmal den Vergleich hattest wie schwer sich das Rad vom Transformer  im Gegensatz zu anderen Reifen durch die Natur schieben läst...

Außerdem kommt es immer drauf an wie du deinen Trolley nutzt und durch welche "Wildnis" man fahren muß. Bei mir ist es Hardcore und ich habe einige Karren gekillt.

Ich habe hier vor einiger Zeit mal einen Test veröffentlicht, vllt. hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227588&highlight=B.Richi+Trolley


----------



## Deep Down (18. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit DAM MAD Transformer Trolley?*

Nochmal Danke für den Link! Schönen Bericht haste da verfasst!#6
Den hab ich sogar seinerzeit gelesen!


----------

